# ekiga3 error



## bluecircle (Mar 1, 2013)

After a clean installation FreeBSD-9.1 and Gnome2 and *portmaster -a* command I have:

```
stock_data_16 ./status-ringing.png gm_status_away_stock_data ./status-away.png gm_phone_hang_up_stock_data_24 ./24x24/phone-hang-up.png gm_phone_pick_up_stock_data_24 ./24x24/phone-pick-up.png gm_phone_hang_up_stock_data_16 ./16x16/phone-hang-up.png gm_phone_pick_up_stock_data_16 ./16x16/phone-pick-up.png  > inlines.h
Shared object "libpcre.so.1" not found, required by "gdk-pixbuf-csource"
gmake[2]: *** [inlines.h] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net/ekiga3/work/ekiga-3.2.6/pixmaps'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net/ekiga3/work/ekiga-3.2.6'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/ekiga3.
*** [build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/ekiga3.

===>>> make failed for net/ekiga3
===>>> Aborting update
```
How I can solve? 
Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 1, 2013)

You have to rebuild everything that depends on devel/pcre first.


----------

